# Shaking and not using back legs??



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

My sister's dog, a cava-poo, was shaking and not using her back legs. They are at the vet now. Has anyone heard of this? Any ideas?

I am very worried for her.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh no! Poor little thing...  
I wouldn't know. Keep us updated. I hope she is better soon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you hate to diagnose just by a sentence so I will not attempt to do so. But this did happen to Cash when he was a year old. but it was after a week of fever, no fever, fever and then he went lame at which point we were rushed to a neurologist. It was never 100% diagnosed, but he responded to two antibiotics so it was likely tick borne or a protazoan. 

sending out good wishes to your sister and her baby. it's a good thing they are at the vet and if the vet doesn't suggest a neurologist or just treating for tick borne diseases. please keep us posted.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you for that input. Her hips are okay and the bloodwork results are not back yet.

She has her at home with her.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yikes, I have no idea. I hope she's ok. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I know you sister is so worried! Please let us know how her puppy is doing.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Poor thing! This is so scary! Any word?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers sent from Ga. I will be checking back and hope to hear good news.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

The vet X rayed her hips and they were okay. She was still shaky in her back legs but seems to be doing better with some pain meds. 

Now I am feeling worried for Nala because we were just in Virginia and I am hoping she didn't get Lyme disease or something like that. I may get her some bloodwork just to be safe. 

Will keep you posted!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Poor baby...Please keep us updated on results.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

My previous dog had similar symptoms and it was diagnosed as a pinched nerve in her back.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Any word yet?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:grouphug: Any word yet?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

just checking back too!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I am relieved Chloe seems to have made a full recovery. She is not on pain meds anymore. However she does do a quick yelp if my sister picks her up in a certain way. The vets did palpate her abdomen and back and she didn't yelp at all then.

I think we were all extra worried because just a year ago their lab, who was 10 plus years, had the same symptoms of not using his back legs and he quickly went down hill and died. So we were all frantic that it might happen again.

Thanks for your support. My sister always says, "How do you know so much about dogs?" and my response is I have read a lot of Threads and Posts on the Havanese Forum!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:whoo:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Did they ever determime what it was? Glad she is better!


----------



## markm102000 (Dec 10, 2010)

A couple of days after we brought Gidget home she just stopped moving, except to curl up in a little ball and start shaking. Took her to the vet who took x-rays, etc. but could find nothing wrong with her. She believed and we agreed that Gidget had just been playing too hard and had strained her back end. We've since learned that Gidget doesn't have a very high tolerance for pain and maybe tends to exaggerate a bit, especially when one of the cats takes a swipe at her!


----------

